# Beschilderung für Biker/Rennradler bei Much/Rhein-Sieg-Kreis



## Marc B (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

mein dad fährt auch viel strasse und ist nun in der nähe von much auf folgendes schild getroffen, welches wohl eine tour oder ähnliches beschreibt.

weiss jemand, was das schild genau bedeutet (gibt's auch mit "R" statt dem "S") und wer der urheber dieser beschilderung ist?

danke für infos


----------



## Lipoly (4. Januar 2007)

In Much ist sovieles anderes als im Rest der Welt  

die schilder sehen danach aus als ob sie ne route beschreiben! hängen da ganz viele rum sodass sich da ne tour draus ergibt oder nur ab udn an mal eins welches vielleicht bei ner auschilderung von nem rennen vergessen wurde!?!?

habe auch keine karte von much hier wo man gucken könnte ab das ne extra radwanderweg beschilderung ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (4. Januar 2007)

Das könnte der Sieghöhenweg sein? 100% sicher bin ich mir aber nicht ...



> Sieghöhenweg
> 
> ca. 134 km
> 
> ...



Wo genau hast Du denn welche Schilder gesehen? Dann könnte man mal in ne Karte schauen ...

Und falls Du mir "R" dieses hier meinst, ists der Rheinsteig:


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Januar 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Das könnte der Sieghöhenweg sein? ...
> Dann könnte man mal in ne Karte schauen ...


Habe auf die Karte geschaut. Glaube nicht an den (Sieg)-Höhenweg. Ist IMHO viel zu weit von der Sieg entfernt. Dto. gilt für den Rheinsteig. Checke das mal über's FVA. Vielleicht wissen die was ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Marc B (4. Januar 2007)

vielen dank für euren aufwand

rheinsteig ist mein vater schonmal gefahren, was war woanders.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Januar 2007)

So, habe mal mit den zuständigen Behörden gesprochen:
In Much sind vier Strecken geplant, die zum Teil bereits ausgeschildert sind. Das *S* steht für eine sportliche Tour, das *R* für eine RR-Tour. Dann wird es eine *F*(amilien)-Tour und auch eine *M*(tb)-Tour geben. Die Touren sollen im Sommer eröffnet werden, im Moment ist ein Befahren *aller *Touren noch nicht sinnvoll, da die Beschilderungen unvollständig sind und in großen Teilen noch geändert werden.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Marc B (4. Januar 2007)

danke


----------



## Splash (4. Januar 2007)

Danke @ Stefan ... da muss auch erst mal wer drauf kommen. Haben die sich denn geäussert, wann die soweit sein wollen und es wie oder wo bekannt geben?


----------



## meti (4. Januar 2007)

find ich gut  
auch wenns Much ist !


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Januar 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> ...Haben die sich denn geäussert, wann die soweit sein wollen und es wie oder wo bekannt geben?





Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ...Die Touren sollen im Sommer eröffnet werden...



 



Splash schrieb:


> ...und es wie oder wo bekannt geben?



Keine Gemeinde, die so etwas nicht mit "großem Tamm-Tamm" in ihren Käseblättern und offiziellem Bürgermeisterauftritt bekanntgeben würde  .


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Keine Gemeinde, die so etwas nicht mit "großem Tamm-Tamm" in ihren Käseblättern und offiziellem Bürgermeisterauftritt bekanntgeben würde  .



Röschtösch .... , das Nümbrechter Radwegenetz wurde mit Bürgermeister, Landrat, Rolf Wolfshol  , .... und natürlich der DIHMB eröffnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Januar 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> ... Haben die sich denn geäussert, wann die soweit sein wollen und es wie oder wo bekannt geben?


Die MTB-Strecke soll um die 35 km lang sein und ca. 550 hm haben. Die RR-Strecke 65km, die sportliche Strecke 50km, die familienfreundliche Strecke 15km. Eröffnung soll Mitte Mai im Rahmen des _1. Mucher Fahrradtages_ sein. Mit _Tam-Tam_, kleiner Expo etc. Soweit die Planung der Gemeinde. In trockenen Tüchern ist das wohl allerdings noch nicht.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (5. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> *Die MTB-Strecke soll um die 35 km lang sein und ca. 550 hm haben. Die RR-Strecke 65km, die sportliche Strecke 50km, die familienfreundliche Strecke 15km*. Eröffnung soll Mitte Mai im Rahmen des _1. Mucher Fahrradtages_ sein. Mit _Tam-Tam_, kleiner Expo etc. Soweit die Planung der Gemeinde. In trockenen Tüchern ist das wohl allerdings noch nicht.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
M.M. nach wieder ein Indiz dafür, 
dass mittel- bis langfristig die Legislative und Exekutive in NRW (gilt im Allgemeinen auch für andere Bundesländer) das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer im Wald einschränken will.

Bikeparks und öffentlich ausgewiesene Strecken sind der erste Schritt,
um im zweiten Schritt ein eingeschränktes Betretungsrecht oder gar vollständiges Betretungsverbot für die übrigen Flächen durchzusetzen.

VG Martin


----------



## lumpii (5. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen ich komme zwar nicht ausser eurer gegend aber ich beschäftige mich evtl in meinem vordiplom mit dem thema
mtb-orientierung
bin also an bildern von so schildern interessiert habt ihr noch mehr? oder falls euch welche auffallen könnt ihr ja nen bild posten ich mach auch nen extra thread dazu auf.


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> M.M. nach wieder ein Indiz dafür,
> dass mittel- bis langfristig die Legislative und Exekutive in NRW (gilt im Allgemeinen auch für andere Bundesländer) das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer im Wald einschränken will.
> 
> Bikeparks und öffentlich ausgewiesene Strecken sind der erste Schritt,
> ...



Wieder mal paranoider Blödsinn.  

Die Gemeinden wollen ihre Attraktivität erhöhen mit der Einrichtung solcher Angebote.

Der Bikepark in Reichshof (Gemeinde + Schwalbe) hat jedenfalls in den letzten Jahren keine der von juchhu inszenierten Wahnvorstellungen nach sich gezogen ..... 

Erschreckend, juchhus Schwachsinns-Verbreitung im Sinne, sein DIMB-Projekt zu rechtfertigen.  

Werde sein haltloses Geseiere wieder mal an die DIMB adressieren ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Januar 2007)

Verfolgungswahn, Geltungsdrang und gefährliches Halbwissen ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (5. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> (1)Wieder mal paranoider Blödsinn.
> 
> (2)Die Gemeinden wollen ihre Attraktivität erhöhen mit der Einrichtung solcher Angebote.
> 
> ...



Schade, dass es sofort wieder auf dieses Niveau abrutschen muss.
Das ist unbestritten so. Und gerade die Wintersportgemeinden in NRW müssen für die nächsten 10-30 Jahre ihre Ausrichtung ändern, da zukünftig eine Schneesicherheit nicht mehr gegeben ist. Allerdings ist diese Wegekanalisierung ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Die Eröffnungen und Angeboten sind durchaus begrüßenswert. Die Frage ist nur, was z.B. Politiker aus den Statistiken der zunehmenden Besucher-/Nutzerströme ableiten werden bzw. wollen.
Was für ein DIMB-Projekt soll das sein? Es geht lediglich um eine/meine Sicht der Dinge. Entwicklungen in anderen Bundesländern zeigen, dass die Wortwahl "Indiz" sowie "mittel- und langfristig" nicht falsch gewählt sind.
Mein Engagement soll BikerInnen im Bereich Köln & Bergisches Land einen Nutzen bringen, ob nun DIMB-Mitglied oder nicht. Letztlich entscheidet jede(r) das selber.
Aber mach, was DU nicht lassen kannst/willst. 
Letztlich geht es Dir doch nicht um die Sache sondern nur um meine Diskreditierung.
VG Martin

PS: Warum müssen solche Argumentationen immer auf eine persönliche Ebene gezogen werden?
Schafft Ihr es auf der sachlichen Ebene nicht, einen nachvollziehbaren anderen Standpunkt dazulegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> VG Martin


Da muss keiner nachhelfen. Das schaffst du ganz allein.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...PS: Warum müssen solche Argumentationen immer auf eine persönliche Ebene gezogen werden?
> Schafft Ihr es auf der sachlichen Ebene nicht, einen nachvollziehbaren anderen Standpunkt dazulegen?


Warum musst du uns zum x-ten Mal mit deinen Ausführungen beglücken? Wer ausser dir kann deinen Standpunkt nachvollziehen?
Hier geht es um eine erstmal positive Initiative einer Gemeinde, etwas für die Infrastruktur und das Tourismusangebot der Region zu tun. Wenn du aus dem Engagement der Gemeinde und dieser Initiative völlig unbegründet ableitest, hier hinter könnte sich mittelfristig der Gedanke verstecken, Biker aus den Wäldern zu verbannen, kann man das nur noch auf die persönliche Ebene ziehen. Gegen alles andere bist du - wie die Erfahrung zeigt - immun!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2007)

Ihr werdet aber auch keine Freunde mehr ...      



Aber richtig, Menschen wie juchhu kann man nur (leider) mit einer klaren Sprache entgegentreten " ... ja/nein ... Schwachsinn .... halt die Fresse ... "

In diese Position bringt sich jeder selbst .... und wieder raus?  


Und nun lasst ihn sterben ...  !


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Januar 2007)

@delgado und @stefan

bitte zügelt und mäßigt euch im Ton gegen Juchhu und lasst ihn hier in den rechtshreinischen Threads verweilen.

Nicht das der alte Spammer sonst wieder das KTWR beglückt!!   

(Da darf er aber wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr hin...)


----------



## juchhu (5. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Warum musst du uns zum x-ten Mal mit deinen Ausführungen beglücken? Wer ausser dir kann deinen Standpunkt nachvollziehen?
> Hier geht es um eine erstmal positive Initiative einer Gemeinde, etwas für die Infrastruktur und das Tourismusangebot der Region zu tun. Wenn du aus dem Engagement der Gemeinde und dieser Initiative völlig unbegründet ableitest, *hier hinter könnte sich mittelfristig der Gedanke verstecken*, Biker aus den Wäldern zu verbannen, kann man das nur noch auf die persönliche Ebene ziehen. Gegen alles andere bist du - wie die Erfahrung zeigt - immun!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Der Gemeinde unterstelle ich gar nichts. Die handelt im eigenen Interesse; das hat @delgado ja auch dargestellt und wird von mir nicht bestritten.
Das es in diesem gesamten 'Dunstkreis' aber auch andere Nutzergruppen gibt, die zu Biker eine andere Einstellungen haben und zu dem über eine bessere Lobby verfügen, davor sollten wir unsere Augen nicht verschließen.

Es geht nicht darum Panik zu machen, 
oder gar das Heil in einer Massenflucht in den 'sichereren' Hafen der DIMB zu sehen.

Mir geht es nur darum, 
dass wir als Biker nicht nur das jetzt und hier sehen, 
sondern uns auch mit den Wünschen und Zielen der anderen Waldnutzergruppen auseinandersetzen.
Also um eine Sensibilisierung fern ab von einem rein egoistischen Ausleben seiner eigenen sportlichen Betätigung.

Denn letztlich haben diese Gruppen ein gewichtiges Wort hinsichtlich der zukünftigen Gestaltung des Betretungsrechtes für Biker mitzureden.

Je attraktiver unser Sport wird, je mehr in den Medien darüber berichtet wird, desto größer wird die Menge BikerInnen in Wald.

Früher oder später führt dies zu einem neuen Wegekonzept.
Die Beispiele sind da und die Auswirkung werden auch von anderen erkannt.

Die Wegesbreitenregelung und Weges-/Gebietssperrung im 7GB sind real.
Sanktionen/Sperrungen sind überall durchsetzbar, wo z.B.wirtschaftliche Interessen einer Gemeinde berührt werden können.

Anderes Beispiel: Altenberg, gerade die Attraktion Märchenwald führt am Wochenende zu einem verstärken Aufkommen von Wanderern im Dreieck Altenberg, Eifgental und Schöllerhof. Es sind immer wieder Überlegungen laut ausgesprochen worden, ob Befahrungssrechte von BikerInnen in diesem Bereich zu bestimmten Zeiten eingeschränken werden sollen.

VG Martin

PS: Ein generelles Betretungsverbot im Wald für BikerInnen sehe ich nicht, wenn gleich das Förderalismusgesetz dies grundsätzlich überhaupt ermöglichen kann. Ich sehe aber die Möglichkeit, dass zukünftig in attraktiven Gebieten (mit hoher Wandererdichte) das Betretungsrecht für BikerInnen eingeschränkt werden kann, und durch Zuweisung auf ausgewiesene Strecken eine Kanalisierung erfolgt. Spätestens dann werden Konflikte mit Wanderern auftreten bzw. sich vermehrt zeigen, wenn dann die jeweilige Nutzergruppe auf ihre alleiniges Nutzungsrecht besteht.

Man stelle sich einen in Unkenntnis (oder gar in Absicht) auf ausgewiesenen Bikestrecken angetroffene Wanderer vor. Die Konfrontation vice versa ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen.

Deswegen bin ich für eine frühzeitige Beteiligung und Einflußnahme von BikerInnen bei solchen Aktionen. Denn nur das Gespräch und Anteilnahme und Mitwirkung helfen, Vorurteile zu verhindern bzw. abzubauen.

Ein vorurteilsfreier, kompromissbereiter und rücksichtsvoller Umgang der einzelnen Waldnutzergruppen ist der Garant für ein uneingeschränktes Betretungsrecht aller Waldnutzergruppen. Und das soll das Ziel sein.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Januar 2007)

Diese Ausführungen kenne ich, du wiederholst dich da und ich kann es auch bald singen ...  

Du beziehst dich auf die Initiative der Gemeinde Much und meine Information

*" ... Die MTB-Strecke soll um die 35 km lang sein und ca. 550 hm haben. Die RR-Strecke 65km, die sportliche Strecke 50km, die familienfreundliche Strecke 15km. ..." *

mit den Worten

*" ... M.M. nach wieder ein Indiz dafür, dass mittel- bis langfristig die Legislative und Exekutive in NRW (gilt im Allgemeinen auch für andere Bundesländer) das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer im Wald einschränken will.
Bikeparks und öffentlich ausgewiesene Strecken sind der erste Schritt,
um im zweiten Schritt ein eingeschränktes Betretungsrecht oder gar vollständiges Betretungsverbot für die übrigen Flächen durchzusetzen."*

Was soll man dazu sagen?!?

Schönes Wochenende

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (5. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Diese Ausführungen kenne ich, du wiederholst dich da und ich kann es auch bald singen ...
> 
> Du beziehst dich auf meine Information
> *" ... Die MTB-Strecke soll um die 35 km lang sein und ca. 550 hm haben. Die RR-Strecke 65km, die sportliche Strecke 50km, die familienfreundliche Strecke 15km. ..." *
> ...


 
Das plakative Wiederholen von Diskreditierungen macht die Sache nicht besser.
Wir werden sehen, wie die Zukunft der MTB-ler im Wald aussehen wird.

Ich möchte jetzt ein gewisses Engagement betreiben,
denn später ist vielleicht zu spät.

Oder glaubst DU ernsthaft, dass die Restriktionen gegen über MTB-lern in BAWü zukünftig wieder aufgehoben werden?

Gerade als kommerzieller Veranstalter weißt Du um die Risiken,
die z.B. Unfälle von geführten Gruppen auf gesperrten Wegen mit sich bringen.

VG Martin 

PS: Ich bin übrigen für Bikeparks und auch unter bestimmten Umständen und Gebieten für ein Wegenetz mit ausschließlichen Betretungsrecht (damit gehe ich übrigen nicht konform zur DIMB-Meinung).

Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass BikerInnen sich in allen Planungs- und Ausführungphasen beteiligen sollen und beteiligt werden sollen.

Allerdings muss die Mitwirkungsinitiative schon von der BikerInnen ausgehen.


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2007)

Pipilotta Victualia Ephraimstochter ... schrieb:


> Ich mach mir die Welt widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt ...




Wenn Du ausnahmsweise mal mit dem beik unterwegs bist, verhalte Dich rücksichtsvoll*!

Dann kannst Du Dir Deinen ganzen Pseudo-Aktionismus hier und Deine Paranoia sparen.



*.. sprich bloß niemanden unterwegs an! Schön die Klappe Halten und vorbeifahren! Nicht, dass wer nach Dir kommt, Dein Gequatsche ausbaden muss!


----------



## juchhu (5. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wenn Du ausnahmsweise mal mit dem beik unterwegs bist, verhalte Dich rücksichtsvoll*!
> 
> Dann kannst Du Dir Deinen ganzen Pseudo-Aktionismus hier und Deine Paranoia sparen.
> 
> ...


 
Diese Polemik und haltlosen Unterstellungen nützen weder der Sache noch der Diskussion.

Wo sind denn Deine Argumente, dass wir - im Umkehrschluss - zukünftig überhaupt nicht mit Betretungseinschränkung für die MTB-ler rechnen müssen.


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Diese Polemik und haltlosen Unterstellungen nützen weder der Sache noch der Diskussion.
> 
> Wo sind denn Deine Argumente, dass wir - im Umkehrschluss - zukünftig überhaupt nicht mit Betretungseinschränkung für die MTB-ler rechnen müssen.




Deine Monologe nennst Du Diskussion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (5. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Deine Monologe nennst Du Diskussion?


 
Schränkt Dich irgendeiner ein, 
Dich auf der Sachebene an dieser Diskussion zu beteiligen?

Also, ist mit einer Einschränkung der Betretungsrechtes für MTB-ler im Wald zukünftig zu rechnen, 
und wie sollte der Einzelne oder eine wie auch immer geartete Interessengemeinschaft schon heute agieren?


----------



## Hilljumper (5. Januar 2007)

Speedfire fragt bestimmt nie wieder, was ein Schild bedeutet, dass er im Wald entdeckt hat...

Frohes neues Jahr übrigens


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Januar 2007)

aaaaahhh, Ingo lebt noch 

Zurück zur Sache: Die Beschilderung in Much (aber auch Bad Münstereifel usw.) beruhen auf *kommunalem* Engagement (= Gemeinde), die hier zitierten "Sperrungen" (Naturparks, FFH-Gebiete etc.) auf *staatlicher* Initiative (= Land, ggf. Kreis zwangsweise als untere staatliche Behörde). Oft genug sind aber gerade Gemeinden gegen solche "Aussperrungen" angegangen, aber - leider - meist ohne Erfolg.

Unabhänig davon wird der Zeitgeist eine Kanalisierung der Besucherströme im Wald mit scih bringen, dies aber unabhängig von den Mucher Radschilder. Ist aber kein Grund für andere, mir hier jetzt in der dünnbesiedelten Eifel auf die Pelle zurücken.....


----------



## Hilljumper (5. Januar 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> aaaaahhh, Ingo lebt noch



Stimmt, ich kümmere mich aber derzeit mehr um Windelnwechseln und Schlafentzugskompensation  Aber irgendwann bin ich auch wieder auf dem Bike, versprochen!


----------



## Hilljumper (5. Januar 2007)




----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2007)

@Ingo, Du scheinst aus der Übung zu sein   


Apropos Schild im Wald .... erblickte kürzlich dieses in Moizfeld: 





Weiß jemand Näheres?


----------



## juchhu (5. Januar 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> aaaaahhh, Ingo lebt noch
> 
> (1)Zurück zur Sache: Die Beschilderung in Much (aber auch Bad Münstereifel usw.) beruhen auf *kommunalem* Engagement (= Gemeinde), die hier zitierten "Sperrungen" (Naturparks, FFH-Gebiete etc.) auf *staatlicher* Initiative (= Land, ggf. Kreis zwangsweise als untere staatliche Behörde). Oft genug sind aber gerade Gemeinden gegen solche "Aussperrungen" angegangen, aber - leider - meist ohne Erfolg.
> 
> (2)Unabhänig davon wird der Zeitgeist eine Kanalisierung der Besucherströme im Wald mit scih bringen, dies aber unabhängig von den Mucher Radschilder. Ist aber kein Grund für andere, mir hier jetzt in der dünnbesiedelten Eifel auf die Pelle zurücken.....



Danke für die Differenzierung. Ich hatte das provokanterweise 'unterschlagen'.
Lest, lest bzw. hört, hört. Also ist mindestens noch ein anderen nicht paranoid. Sorry, wenn ich Dich - natürlich nur für dieses Statment - ins Boot ziehe. 
Die Kanalisierungsabsichten/-zwänge (mit Ausnahme von Naturparks und FFH) sind natürlich eher im Naherholungsbereich der Ballungsgebiete zu erwarten. Daher wurde ja auch in der Wahner Heide ein restriktives Wegekonzept (alle Waldnutzergruppen sind davon betroffen) umgesetzt. Bezogen auf die Städte Köln, Leverkusen und Bergisch Gladbach sind die bevorzugten Naherholungsbereiche nun mal Dhünntalsperre, Altenberg, Odenthal, Königsforst mit den umliegenden Gebieten Hardt, Lüderich und Wahner Heide. Gerade hier wird mit den Kanalisierungsmaßnahmen sicher zuerst beginnen. Interessant, dass noch keinem aufgefallen ist, dass der gesamte Königsforst mit einem 'neuen' Beschilderungssystem für Radfahrer durchzogen ist. Mit einer Richtungs- und Entfernungsangaben an jeder wichtigen großen Waldkreuzung, wie es aus dem Wald wieder herausgeht, und nicht durch die Umsetzungen eines oder mehrerer Rundkurs kann man m.M. nach die langfristig Intention dieser Maßnahme erkennen. Durchfahren auf markierten Wege ja, rum- bzw. Rundkursfahren nein.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (5. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Ingo, Du scheinst aus der Übung zu sein
> 
> 
> Apropos Schild im Wald .... erblickte kürzlich dieses in Moizfeld:
> ...


 
Stimmt, habe ich auch hier am #21-Forumseingang gesehen.  

Mir ist gesteckt worden,
dass die Abkürzung "DUMB" für
"Delgado unterwegs mit Boshaftigkeit" stehen soll. 

Der Prügel am Kopf soll wohl ein Brett darstellen.  

Aber Gott sei Dank genießt er volles Betretungs- und Meinungsäußerungsrecht.  

Aber jetzt mal Butter bei den Fischen, lieber Michael,

welchen Standpunkt hast Du zu meiner o.g. Frage?

Du fährst soviel, alleine, aber auch mit anderen, bist engagiert im MTB-Sport. Ich glaube einfach nicht, dass Dir die Situation einer Betretungsrechteinschränkung völlig egal ist, und Du ohne Willen zur Einflussnahme nur unbeteiligt zuschauen möchtest?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Interessant, dass noch keinem aufgefallen ist, dass der gesamte Königsforst mit einem 'neuen' Beschilderungssystem für Radfahrer durchzogen ist.


In welcher Parallelwelt lebst du eigentlich?

Ganz NRW ist mit diesen Schildern durchzogen und das auch ausserhalb von jeglichen Gebieten, wo ein "Kanalisierungsbedarf" bestehen könnte. Teilweise sind die Schilder unsinnig anhand irgendwelcher topographischen Karten erstellt und leiten den Radler auf garantiert unfahrbare Traktorteststrecken. Andernorts sind sie äußerst nützlich und verhindern genau dies, dass man sich von vermeintlich guter Strecke in's Abseits locken läßt.

Indes steckt keine böse Absicht, als vielmehr nur Ignoranz dahinter. Die sehr beliebte und als familienfreundlich gepriesene Wasserburgenroute z.B. führt in Ville und Eifel über z.T. äussert ansprechende Singletrails. Dazu gibt's dann sogar Literatur, wo der sicher erfahrene Autor von Flachetappen spricht, wo's mit zweistelligen Prozentwerten in die Eifel geht.

Möglicherweise waren ja die DIMB, die DIHMB oder die DUMB behilflich???

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Besonders gerne taucht das Rote Fahrrad mit Pfeil spontan an Stellen auf, an denen es definitiv keinerlei Alternative gibt. Nachfolgende Ab- oder Verzweigungen sind dafür dann zuverlässig schilderfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> blup ....
> 
> Ich glaube einfach nicht, dass Dir die Situation einer Betretungsrechteinschränkung völlig egal ist, und Du ohne Willen zur Einflussnahme nur unbeteiligt zuschauen möchtest?




Deine Pseudo-Bedarfserzeugung funktioniert bei mir nicht.

Du .... Klinkenputzer


----------



## juchhu (5. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Deine Pseudo-Bedarfserzeugung funktioniert bei mir nicht.
> 
> Du .... Klinkenputzer


 
Es geht nicht um eine Bedarfserzeugung bei Dir,
sondern um Deine Meinung zum Thema bzw. zur o.g. Frage.

Schade eigentlich, Zeit hast Du, Platz auch, gesperrt bist Du nicht.
Und Deine Meinung interessiert mich tatsächlich.  

Aber personenbezogene unsachliche Auseinandersetzung mit mir macht Dir halt mehr Spass.  

Man sieht sich.


----------



## Mack_21 (5. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wieder mal paranoider Blödsinn.
> Die Gemeinden wollen ihre Attraktivität erhöhen mit der Einrichtung solcher Angebote...



ich würde dass zwar nicht so burschikös ausdrücken   aber im ich muss ihm da zustimmen. die stagt bad münstereifel hat auch 10 mtb-touren in ihre kreis ausgeschildert und wir dürfen trotzdem noch im wald fahren. diese touren sind wohl eher für biker aus anderen regionen oder familien etc. gedacht die einfach mal eine schöne tour fahren wollen ohne großen planungsstress. siehe hierzu auch radwanderwege (oder sind die auch der beginn dafür dass wir biker nicht mehr auf strassen fahren dürfen?   ) bei solchen aktionen ist das hauptschlagwort wohl eher "tourismus" als "waldbetretungsgesetz"...


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> ich würde dass zwar nicht so burschikös ausdrücken



Eine _burschiköse_ Ausdrucksweise ist sozusagen die _normale _Umgangsform in der DIHMB.


----------



## Mack_21 (5. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Eine _burschiköse_ Ausdrucksweise ist sozusagen die _normale _Umgangsform in der DIHMB.



 na dann ist das ja genau das richtige für mich   hauptsache ist... ihr habt euch lieb     



lumpii schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ich komme zwar nicht ausser eurer gegend aber ich beschäftige mich evtl in meinem vordiplom mit dem thema
> mtb-orientierung bin also an bildern von so schildern interessiert habt ihr noch mehr? oder falls euch welche auffallen könnt ihr ja nen bild posten ich mach auch nen extra thread dazu auf.



da ich zu faul bin diesen fred zu suchen hänge ich dir die datei mit an


----------



## Bikenstoffel (5. Januar 2007)

Mensch haben manche viel Zeit zum posten und texten  und dann diese ellenlangen Texte *schnarch*

Die Stadt Lohmar möchte die Biker in den Wald schicken - es ist geplant den HCM als Radweg auszuweisen. Das kann dann richtig peinlich werden, wenn Oma Klara mit Ihrem Hollandrad (3 Gang Nabenschaltung von 1970) die Schlüsselstellen ohne absteigen bezwingt   So ich fahr jetzt zum HCM üben, damit ich mir demnächst die Schmach nicht antun muß 

Ein friedliches   Wochenende wünscht
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Januar 2007)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Mensch haben manche viel Zeit zum posten und texten  und dann diese ellenlangen Texte *schnarch*
> 
> Die Stadt Lohmar möchte die Biker in den Wald schicken - es ist geplant den HCM als Radweg auszuweisen. Das kann dann richtig peinlich werden, wenn Oma Klara mit Ihrem Hollandrad (3 Gang Nabenschaltung von 1970) die Schlüsselstellen ohne absteigen bezwingt   So ich fahr jetzt zum HCM üben, damit ich mir demnächst die Schmach nicht antun muß
> 
> ...



Schau mal, was ich kurz vorher über die Wasserburgenroute geschrieben habe...was meinst du aber wie lustig das ist, wenn du dein vierjähriges Töchterlein dabei hast, die mit ihrem neuen 16-Zoller mal gerade vorfährt...


----------



## Mack_21 (5. Januar 2007)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> ...es ist geplant den HCM als Radweg auszuweisen....


  
das ist doch hoffentlich nur ein verfrühter aprilscherz von dir... oder!?!


----------



## Splash (5. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Die MTB-Strecke soll um die 35 km lang sein und ca. 550 hm haben. Die RR-Strecke 65km, die sportliche Strecke 50km, die familienfreundliche Strecke 15km. Eröffnung soll Mitte Mai im Rahmen des _1. Mucher Fahrradtages_ sein. Mit _Tam-Tam_, kleiner Expo etc. Soweit die Planung der Gemeinde. In trockenen Tüchern ist das wohl allerdings noch nicht.



Danke für die Infos Stefan  



Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> ... es ist geplant den HCM als Radweg auszuweisen...



Ähh ... ist das jetzt nur n Gerücht oder könnte da von Deiner Quelle her wirklich was dran sein? Ist ja doch wohl n Witz? Aber m.E. besser so, als wenn man die Biker auch da aussperren wollte ...


----------



## sibby08 (5. Januar 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> das ist doch hoffentlich nur ein verfrühter aprilscherz von dir... oder!?!


 
Ne, leider nicht. Es stand wohl auch schon mal in einer Lohmarer Zeitung, mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht.

PS: Man ist das wieder unterhaltsam hier. Bin gespannt wann das mal einer in einem Buch zusammenfast, wird bestimmt ein Bestseller


----------



## meti (5. Januar 2007)

HCM fahren jetzt schon zuviele ! nee schöne stimmige rundstrecke wäre da schon eher was!


----------



## Marc B (5. Januar 2007)

hoppla, hier ist aber eine diskussion ausgebrochen. die dabei herrschende atmosphäre gefällt mir wirklich nicht, schade eigentlich.

wenn der hcm pfad bei dauerhaft nassen wetterbedingungen von so vielen bikern befahren wird, stelle ich mir vor, dass er bald ziemlich pferde-pfad mässig aussehen könnte. wahrscheinlich pflegen die wenigsten den trail. naja egal, ich fand' ihn eh nicht so doll 

ride on und ciao,
speedy


----------



## guido p (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen,

zurück zum Thema Beschilderung bei Much.

Ich komme aus Much, bin wohl der einzige hier , und ich hoffe, daß das nicht schlimm ist 
Die Schilder hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber was Sie bedeuten,muß ich gestehen, wusste ich bis heute auch nicht.Daher danke für die ausserordentlich ausführliche Erklärung.
Aber:
Rennrad-fahren ist bei uns Klasse, viel auf und ab, viele abgelegene Dörfer(die haben aber auch schon Strom und fließend Wasser ),
MTB ist etwas schwieriger, da man immer wieder Teerstrassen mit einplanen muß,
und Familienausflug mit Kindern auf´m Rad kann man, meiner Meinung nach, vergessen wegen der vielen Berge.Dann lieber am Rhein oder an der Sieg entlang.
Tschüss dann


----------



## nrw-freerider (6. Januar 2007)

ab Bensberg scheint die Luft schlechter zu werden , wie soll mann sich das hier sonst noch erklären!!!


----------



## Kalinka (9. Januar 2007)

es ist schön im Leben, wenn sich *einige* Dinge nicht ändern. Das führt dazu, daß frau sich sicher fühlt...
Es sollte sich aber ab und zu was ändern, sonst holt einen der Stillstand und die Langeweile ein. 
Mein Vorsatz und Änderungsvorschlag für 2007: definitiv solche Ausuferungen nicht mehr lesen, beim ersten Anzeichen den PC sofort verlassen und statt dessen aufs Fahrrad steigen!
*Wenigstens wurde die eigentliche Frage kurz und bündig beantwortet!*


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> es ist schön im Leben, wenn sich *einige* Dinge nicht ändern. Das führt dazu, daß frau sich sicher fühlt...
> Es sollte sich aber ab und zu was ändern, sonst holt einen der Stillstand und die Langeweile ein.
> Mein Vorsatz und Änderungsvorschlag für 2007: definitiv solche Ausuferungen nicht mehr lesen, beim ersten Anzeichen den PC sofort verlassen und statt dessen aufs Fahrrad steigen!
> *Wenigstens wurde die eigentliche Frage kurz und bündig beantwortet!*




Warum gräbst Du den alten Stoff wieder aus?

Brandstiifterin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (10. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> M.M. nach wieder ein Indiz dafür,
> dass mittel- bis langfristig die Legislative und Exekutive in NRW (gilt im Allgemeinen auch für andere Bundesländer) das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer im Wald einschränken will.
> 
> Bikeparks und öffentlich ausgewiesene Strecken sind der erste Schritt,
> ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Mai 2007)

http://www.much.de/magazin/artikel.php?artikel=320&type=2&menuid=192&topmenu=2


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Mai 2007)

Ich habe die MTB-Strecke als verbale und bebilderte Beschreibung in einem pdf. 
Wer sie haben möchte, schreibt eine Email an [email protected]

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Mai 2007)

Wenn was für MTB Fahrer gemacht wird, sollte man eigentlich auch da sein, ich bin aber beim NRW Cup.
Natürlich ist das nichts für Rennfahrer aber schon schön wenn Routen für uns gemacht werden.
Fährt da jemand hin, vieleicht kann man da mehr daraus machen.


----------

